# Lynnehaven Inlet Report



## tlustyp (Aug 18, 2004)

Fished inside the inlet yesterday. Slow until the tide was in late afternoon. Got into the specks on the bar on the right as you head up just past the boat launch and public beach. Last week I caught just small ones with one large keeper, yesterday small ones with several very nice 18 to 20 inch keepers.
As some old timers taught me down there, slow down that retreive. Let the current swim the bait. I saw many with the fast cranking, heavy jerking, and big jigging to no success, slow baby.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks for the report...


----------



## tlustyp (Aug 18, 2004)

I will be back down there tomorrow or Wednesday. I will post a report when I return.


----------

